# ✨🌿 Shari is making a tree branch wreath right now! 🌿✨



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

just as stated above, Shari is making a nice little Tree branch wreath in my island right now! I’m open to having visitors come by and see her, and I don’t need any payment (\\^v^//) 

here are some rules:

Follow me to her house, please don’t wander! ;m;

Do not pick anything up, I’m working really hard on items, fruits, etc etc right now ;;w;;

Simply follow me, get the diy card, and then promptly leave; that’s it!

I’m taking only one person at a time, so please be patient with me, I promise you’ll get your turn! ú__ù

NOTES: I’m not needing any payment of course, but donations or tips are always, always, always appreciated no matter what  Thank you so much for reading, please leave a note if you’d like to come and then i’ll PM you!!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## nai (Apr 12, 2020)

may i visit please? *u*


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> I'd like to visit!


I’ll send a pm now!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

nai said:


> may i visit please? *u*


Of course!! ^w^ i’ll Pm you in just a moment when you can come over!


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, may I stop by ?


----------



## misscarol (Apr 12, 2020)

If you are still taking visitors, I'd love to come by  Thank you!


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> I’d love to visit!


I’ll send you a pm! <3


----------



## racatl (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to come, if possible


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

I am! I’ll pm you now ^^


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 12, 2020)

i would love to come by when there is space~


----------



## Lankea (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

In reply to everyone in the thread, you’re all welcome to come! I’m doing it one at a time to make it less hectic so it might take a minute or two, so thank you for your patience ;;v;;


----------



## Quack (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! TIA


----------



## morthael (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to come whenever you have space!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

If she's still crafting and you have time, I would LOVE to pick up this DIY!


----------



## cynnoh (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, I’d like to come if this is still happening!


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

Mszcrystal said:


> i would love to come by when there is space~


Of course! I sent you a pm! :>

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Quack said:


> I’d like to come!


I sent you a pm!!


----------



## happyabg (Apr 12, 2020)

angelick said:


> just as stated above, Shari is making a nice little Tree branch wreath in my island right now! I’m open to having visitors come by and see her, and I don’t need any payment (\\^v^//)
> 
> here are some rules:
> 
> ...


I'd love to come


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 12, 2020)

I love to come by if your time permits.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to come !


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

drchoo said:


> I'd love to stop by! TIA


Sent you a pm!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



morthael said:


> I’d like to come whenever you have space!


Sent a pm!


----------



## glow (Apr 12, 2020)

oooh if this is still happening i'd love to stop by


----------



## courtky (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still hosting!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi there I would love to come over! ^_^


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

cynnoh said:


> Hi, I’d like to come if this is still happening!


Sent you a pm!! <3


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2020)

If this is still available, I'd love to come! Thank you~


----------



## lusheta (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come if its still available :3


----------



## stxve (Apr 12, 2020)

hey id like to come please


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

happyabg said:


> I'd love to come


Sent you a pm!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

Sent a pm to you! ^^


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come please??


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 12, 2020)

i would love to come by if hes still has diy


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

creamyy said:


> I’d love to come !


Sent you a pm!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



glow said:


> oooh if this is still happening i'd love to stop by


Sent a pm ~


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 12, 2020)

Hoping to stop by as well


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Hi there I would love to come over! ^_^


Sent you a pm!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come too if you're still taking people  I'm willingto wait so please take your time!


----------



## Bebster (Apr 12, 2020)

mee too!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to come please!


----------



## angelick (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m going to allow everyone who already commented to come get the diy card! I’m gonna take a short break after everyone has gotten there’s, thank you so much for the amazing feedback!! I’ll keep all of this in mind the next time a villager is crafting a diy card ;;w;; 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020


	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

Alright I’m gonna call it a night! To the ones that couldn’t make it, send me a message if you want me to build the wreath for you! Goodnight everyone ~


----------

